# How much ammo is enough???



## 8301

Assuming a Bug In Location so carry weight isn't an issue but keeping the cost within reason compared to your current food preps how much ammo per rifle is enough. How much per pistol? This assumes your group already knows how to shoot and be realistic in in your response. Blowing every leaf off every tree within 400 yds isn't realistic.

If you've got 4 months of food you don't need 10,000 rnds of ammo for your pistol. Let's use this exercise to help balance our food vs. ammo cost.

Spare magazine numbers are also something to consider. Only having 3 mags and 10,000 rnds of ammo in a SHTF situation is a poor balance.

your thoughts???


----------



## Prepadoodle

My handguns are the last resort. I keep 200 rounds on hand.
My AR is a multi use platform, I keep 1,000 rounds.
My shotgun is primarily for close-in defense. I keep about 250 rounds, half 00 buck, and half various size shot.
My precision rifle is for longer range work and hunting. I keep 500 rounds.
The 22s are for small game and would probably be my mainstay food getter. I keep 5,000 rounds split between the 2 of them.


----------



## SDF880

I have been buying it for a long time! I don't know if supply will stop tomorrow so I have worked on having an ample supply.
Some I may and probably will use for barter (.22LR's) when that time comes. If I run out of ammo for my Mosin's they are still good with a bayonet on one end
and a heavy duty club on the other! 

How much is enough? I really can't answer ? 

Spare mags, hell yes buy good quality mags and hold on to them!


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I'm glad someone asked this question,, The group I'm with has settled with An AR 5.56 for primary weapon.
And as a side arm .45acp and a 12 gauge pump. This is required for each person. 
In addition to this everyone is more than welcome to bring any firearm and ammo they wish.

were trying to decide how much ammo each person should have for each firearm.
I'm voting for AR 5000 rdns 45acp 500 rnds 12 gauge 500 (mixed loads) As a minimum for each person. 

We didn't include the 22LR because everyone already had one.

I didn't mean to hijack the thread please go on I'm curious to see the answers
to, FoolAmI By the way Nice thread


----------



## oldgrouch

When ammo was in short supply, I purchased some every trip out. I have a number of guns in different calibers, so I have acquired over 11K in ammo. One never knows when it will be difficult to get again. I've also started reloading. You can't have too much ammo when you need it!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

You can't bug out with 10000 rounds. You can't load an inch bag with ammo and think that will do. Too much could just be feeding the bad guys. 

I have lots but thought after its only good use if I can stay where I am. If you need to bail I wouldn't expect much to be left in your house if you make it back. Much of anything that is.


----------



## alterego

I know for a fact that good quality ammo will last for over 40 years if kept dry as I have some in my home thats that old right now and it works just fine so I have decided because of the politics of the situation in our United States of America that I am going to make an attempt to have enough ammunition for me my wife my two kids for the rest of their Lives when I'm done


----------



## HuntingHawk

Population density should be the deciding factor.


----------



## tinkerhell

I don't know anyone that was in a fire fight that has said 'Yeah, I had too many rounds of ammo' 

so be very generous with yourself.

Please make sure you are not at risk of running out.


----------



## Camel923

I would think that a half dozen spare mags per firearm would be a minimum. 10 would leave a bigger reserve. For just in case. 

Primary rifle 2 k. Pistol 1k. Shotgun 500 buck00 and a thousands of various shot sizes for any hunting you may want to supplement food supplies. 22 is cheap 2k. Primary hunting rifle 500.

I would look at this as minimum bug in. You may be able to raise crops but in a worst case situation ammo resupply may not be an option.


----------



## Diver

I try to prep for a given length of time and when I reach my goal bump out to a longer time-frame, so I like the OPS question re: balancing ammo vs. other preps.

Having just been through the Sandy Hook shortage, I've decided I need enough to get through about 2 years of regular range use. That's more than the amount of time I am prepped for so with 2 years of ammo I am overweighted in ammo vs. all other preps. I do want to turn over the ammo for higher quality over time. Once I get to 2 years of everything else, then I'll worry about ammo again.


----------



## Slippy

I hope to die of old age and pass down to my children and hopefully grandchildren thousands upon thousands of rounds of well stored ammo for well cared for firearms.

If not, I hope to die knee deep in spent magazines and brass while the bullet riddled carcasses of bad men attract the turkey vultures and coyotes and other carrion eaters of dead flesh. 

There are a few other threads where we discussed this before, always a good reminder to buy or reload ammo often during free supply as well as tight supply. I don't reload but I subscribe to a consistent procurement strategy in which I cost average. Sure I look for the best price and sometimes buy ammo considered lesser quality but I also look for high quality ammo and more often buy that. 

Take .223 or 5.56 for example. I may still have 1000 rounds of Herters Steel Cased .223 that I bought for less than .25 cents a round as well as a couple of thousands of rounds of Federal 5.56 62 gr XM855 that I paid .39 cents. Additionally I have plenty of both 5.56 and .223 in between. 

I try and date and rotate my ammo, First In First Out but that always doesn't happen. Sometimes if we have an impromptu range day, I may stop by the store and pick up some ammo to be used for that day and not break into my stores. No big deal, I have every confidence that if needed my ammo will outlast me if I am so blessed (as I mentioned to start this post) to die a natural death of old age.


----------



## Tennessee

Slippy said:


> I hope to die of old age and pass down to my children and hopefully grandchildren thousands upon thousands of rounds of well stored ammo for well cared for firearms.
> 
> If not, I hope to die knee deep in spent magazines and brass while the bullet riddled carcasses of bad men attract the turkey vultures and coyotes and other carrion eaters of dead flesh.
> 
> There are a few other threads where we discussed this before, always a good reminder to buy or reload ammo often during free supply as well as tight supply. I don't reload but I subscribe to a consistent procurement strategy in which I cost average. Sure I look for the best price and sometimes buy ammo considered lesser quality but I also look for high quality ammo and more often buy that.
> 
> Take .223 or 5.56 for example. I may still have 1000 rounds of Herters Steel Cased .223 that I bought for less than .25 cents a round as well as a couple of thousands of rounds of Federal 5.56 62 gr XM855 that I paid .39 cents. Additionally I have plenty of both 5.56 and .223 in between.
> 
> I try and date and rotate my ammo, First In First Out but that always doesn't happen. Sometimes if we have an impromptu range day, I may stop by the store and pick up some ammo to be used for that day and not break into my stores. No big deal, I have every confidence that if needed my ammo will outlast me if I am so blessed (as I mentioned to start this post) to die a natural death of old age.


I'm with you Slippy! When the SHTF ammo will be my last concern.


----------



## csi-tech

I got caught with my pants down after the Sandyhook freakout. I am a gun person anyway so even without preparing being a consideration I set out specific goals based on what the government did not want me to have. I wanted 3 intermediate semi auto rifles=SKS, M4, AKM. Then I needed a lifetime supply of magazines and/or clips for each platform which seems to be 100 clips, 30 AKM magazines (surplus Yugo steel) and about 50 Pmags/Lancer AWM/USGI Aluminum and steel. I also have two heavy battle rifles ar-10 and Mosin M44 type-53. I also made sure to add a good 12 gauge to the mix. We consolidated to only 9mm and .45 handguns.

As for ammo my bare minimum is 500 rounds per handgun, 500 rounds of various shot sized shotshells, 1000 rounds per rifle and a few hundred each in range ammo. These numbers work well for me and in truth the guns were all pretty cheap and I buy the ammo cheap too.


----------



## sargedog

What is this that you speak of, too much ammo? Not possible, there are people that are addicted to drugs, alcohol, wild women. Well my addiction is shooting firearms, I love the smell of burning gunpowder. I used to have several different caliber firearms, after the last shortage I decided to go with 1 caliber handgun. I love a .45 (personal preference) so I sold all my odd calibers and only have .45's now. 

Right now I am a little low on ammo I only have 
500 rounds of .45
5000 rounds of .22
5000 rounds of .223
and only 300 rounds of various shotgun shells.

Slippy, if your looking for an extra son I have references to the fact that I am a perfect son. I too hope that I never have to fire one bullet for self defense, but will be knee deep if the need arises.


----------



## Chipper

As much as you can afford and safely store. Would rather have it and not need it. Everyone's situation is different.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

I have an entirely different approach.

I believe in having a significant portion of your overall net worth in what I call "Transitional Wealth". I have no idea if that's my own phrase or if I heard it some where (I probably lifted it from somebody but, if so, I don't remember who it was), but the concept is to have items that will be of real value no matter what kind of money system is being used. 

Our current fiat money is, IMHO, EXCEEDINGLY likely to significantly devalue in the future. Part of the way we will manage the burgeoning national debt is to keep interest rates extremely low, and inflation rates consistent. Long story short, fiat money, stocks and bonds should only be a percentage of a person's investing. 

Some people do gold, I don't. I have a little junk silver, since people are now bartering in it... but I collect things like guns and ammo as wealth-building tools. Additionally, guns and ammo (if bought at good prices) go up in value at least with the rate of inflation. For example, I bought cases of 7.62x54R years ago, and they are now worth double than what I paid for them. I have ammo boxes full of .22LR that I paid $15 a brick of 525 a couple of years ago.

Not everything to do with prepping is about bugging out. It really isn't. We (my wife and I) prep for the most likely problems (MLP) which, if done correctly, also preps you for low probability disasters (LPD) 

Virtually everything we do in prepping can help us in non-SHTF situations if we do it right. Ammo is one of those things. When is the last time you heard a person say "Man, I wish I didn't have as much ammo sitting around as I do!" 

Sure, you can't load up 100 ammo cans worth of ammo into a BOB, but you CAN extra ammo 2 years from now if you are having financial troubles and turn it into cash (I could get $50 a brick for the .22LR right now).

Bugging out is generally an LPD (unless you live some place like a barrier island in a hurricane zone). Should one be ready to do so? Yes. But remember MLP's are going to happen... the power will go out, people who depend (all or in-part) of getting heat through electricity (including furnace motors) will lose power in the cold, water will become contaminated, you will eventually get a troublesome neighbor, the police will be doing a manhunt in your area, flooding will occur, tornadoes will occur, hurricanes and earthquakes will happen (obviously only in those areas where that type of a disaster is a threat) and tsunami's will happen. Oil & gas pipelines will break, there will be toxic spills, trains will derail carrying God only knows what, semi's carrying dangerous loads will crash, all this stuff is MLP. IMHO you plan for LPD by covering your ass on MLP.

Just my 2 cents worth (BTW the power of 2 cents? When the US made the Alaska Purchase, we paid Russia 2 cents an acre).


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> When is the last time you heard a person say "Man, I wish I didn't have as much ammo sitting around as I do!"


BTW I exclude myself from this question, since my wife has given me "The Look" about buying any more ammo than to replace what we shoot... although to be fair, she shoots up a lot more of our ammo than I do...


----------



## Kauboy

I currently maintain 300 rounds for each pistol caliber, 3,500 rounds of .22, roughly 300 in 5.56, and about 100 rounds of 00 buckshot.
I wish to increase my pistol calibers to 500 for each, and eventually 1,000 rounds of 5.56.
Right now, all of it fits in 4 ammo cans which can be easily loaded if the time comes. 
Actually, I currently have 3 mags on the AR, and not in the cans. One loaded and ready, one secured in a mag clip attached to that loaded one, and another strapped into a pouch on the stock.
If all I could grab was the gun, I would have 90 rounds at my immediate disposal. In a "grab-n-go" scenario, I don't want to struggle with clamoring along holding an ammo can while I try to return fire.

The question on # of mags is more of a situational one. Standard loadout for most folks is 6 mags for the battle rifle and 3-4 for the sidearm. Weight concerns have to be factored in if you wish to consider carrying more. If your plan is to stay in place, and you're the type that leaves all mags loaded and ready at all times, then get as many as you want. You never know when you'll need them, so there won't be much time to load them up for use.


----------



## Diver

The question isn't about carrying it. The question is about balancing it vs. Other preps. Do you have a lifetime of ammo and 6 weeks of food? Maybe it is time to reconsider.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I'm with S&P on this one, guns and ammo is something I can't see going down in value. If the SHTF, or even if it doesn't I believe it's something that can be traded if needed.


----------



## Kauboy

Diver said:


> The question isn't about carrying it. The question is about balancing it vs. Other preps. Do you have a lifetime of ammo and 6 weeks of food? Maybe it is time to reconsider.


Nonsense. For most of history, ammunition has directly equated to food. When you ran out of ammunition, that's when you were truly boned.


----------



## Hemi45

Guns & ammo are fun, sexy, cool, whatever your word for it is. I think many folks focus and load-up/overload in this category for that reason. Not that it's a bad thing - it's a fun and practical hobby for many of us. As others have said, G&A has a hard value and always will - it's a good place to park some of your money but not necessarily a good place to make money. I look at it like this - how many "toys" actually hold value or even appreciate as you use them over the course of a lifetime?


----------



## paraquack

"Enough ammunition" is defined as one more round than you need. So let me do the math, if you have 3 home invaders and you use 3 rounds each to stop them, 10 is enough.


----------



## Arklatex

I am nowhere near where I would like to be. I agree with the system that budgetpreppin suggested. 

The shotgun is the most useful tool for my area so I stock up extra for them. A reliable pump action with a variety of shells can get you anything from small game up to large game. Birds, squirrel, rabbit, deer, etc. My area is very rural and isolated so my focus is more on hunting. I still have a rifle for each person in the house and that shares ammo and mags for defensive reasons. Hope I don't have to use them.

I haven't done it yet but soon I will get into reloading. I would like to be able to reload each of my calibers. Especially the pricy stuff like .357 and .270.


----------



## Diver

Kauboy said:


> Nonsense. For most of history, ammunition has directly equated to food. When you ran out of ammunition, that's when you were truly boned.


So you're suggesting that if I can't carry it in my BOB I have too much?


----------



## Tennessee

Diver said:


> So you're suggesting that if I can't carry it in my BOB I have too much?


I would say if you can carry it in your BOB then you don't have enough!


----------



## Jakthesoldier

The military combat load is 210 rounds in 7 mags for the m16/m4, 45 rounds in 3 mags for m9, 300 rounds in 3 "nut sacks" for the m249 saw, and 600 rounds in 3 "pork chops" for the 240b. This is what each soldier carries on his body for each weapon system he or she carries. 

As for a stockpile, how long do you want to last, do you reload, how much do you have in the way of reloading supplies, and are you scavenging your brass? Please tell me you aren't making the mistake of stockpiling steel cased ammo, and please tell me you are stockpiling different types of ammo. Hollow points for pistol combat, and hardcase/lead/fmj for practice. Power point type bullets for hunting rifles, fmj for practice/combat.

When you stockpile ammo remember that the rules of marksmanship will persist after SHTF. Using the wrong ammo for the job is still bad. Making animals suffer because you didn't get a clean shot, or used the wrong type of ammo is still bad. You are still responsible for what is behind your target, even if there are no cops or laws to enforce it. Could be your buddy or kid or wife.


----------



## jimb1972

I have some Czech 8x56r manufactured in 1938 that still goes bang every time I pull the trigger. I expect most of my ammo to still be good even after I am rotting. I probably have enough, but I will probably still buy more.


----------



## slewfoot

I have 4 weapons 1000 rounds for each. plan on bugging in.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

paraquack said:


> "Enough ammunition" is defined as one more round than you need. So let me do the math, if you have 3 home invaders and you use 3 rounds each to stop them, 10 is enough.


And then the fourth comes in... (insert dramatic music here)...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Jakthesoldier said:


> Please tell me you aren't making the mistake of stockpiling steel cased ammo, and please tell me you are stockpiling different types of ammo. Hollow points for pistol combat, and hardcase/lead/fmj for practice. Power point type bullets for hunting rifles, fmj for practice/combat.


I stockpile and shoot a LOT of steel ammo because I don't feel like spending half a day at the range searching for brass...

I, however, have plenty of brass, and all my hunting rounds are brass. 7.62x54r surplus gets shot a LOT around my place, I have several hundred rounds of hunting 7.62x54r but most of mine is just for plinking and/eventually for sale/trade with a mosin... if times get tough the ability to trade a gun with 440 rounds of any type of ammo will be huge... and even if they don't, it's still a nice thing to be able to do.

There comes a point in time when one, realistically, does not need more brass, and that's where I am...


----------



## paraquack

I just want some dang powder!


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I stockpile and shoot a LOT of steel ammo because I don't feel like spending half a day at the range searching for brass...
> 
> I, however, have plenty of brass, and all my hunting rounds are brass. 7.62x54r surplus gets shot a LOT around my place, I have several hundred rounds of hunting 7.62x54r but most of mine is just for plinking and/eventually for sale/trade with a mosin... if times get tough the ability to trade a gun with 440 rounds of any type of ammo will be huge... and even if they don't, it's still a nice thing to be able to do.
> 
> There comes a point in time when one, realistically, does not need more brass, and that's where I am...


Then I guess you don't reload? When SHTF and you can't buy ammo or brass those steel rounds are going to be a bitch to reload, if you can reload them at all. So unless you stockpile steel case rounds just for practice at the range you are doing yourself a disservice.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Put all the ammo you have for each gun in it's own separate heavy duty feed sack...then try lifting each one. If you can lift any one of them, then you don't have enough ammo in it! Add ammo until you can't lift it. I have more than I'll probably ever use, and I'm still loading more.
The only time anyone has too much ammo, is when they are either swimming or on fire.


----------



## paraquack

All my ammo is in .30 or .50 cal ammo cans weighing 23 to 33 pound each. I have some reloading supplies for rifle but...


----------



## Slippy

Do some high rep shoulder shrugs with 50 cal cans of .45 acp 230 gr. Heavy Sumbitchs for sure.


----------



## 8301

paraquack said:


> I just want some dang powder!


I just got 4 lbs of IMR 4064


----------



## paraquack

My .50 cal cans hold 1000 rounds. At my age and my condition, I'm thinking about buying a cart, or getting a lot of new .30 cans.


----------



## just mike

On hand at this time -3000 rounds of 5.56 with brass, primers, boolits and powder for 2000 more-9000 rounds of 22lr, -500rounds of 22mag, -700 rounds 17hmr, 200 rounds 12ga 00buck, 250 rounds 12ga #4, 800 rounds 20ga #6 heavy dove, 200rounds 28ga #6, 250 rounds 38-40, 500 rounds 9mm with 2000 brass, primers, boolits and powder, 250 rounds .357mag with 1000 brass, primers and powder, need boolits (have lead to cast, no time) 800 rounds 45acp, with brass, primers, boolits and powder for 9000 more. This weekend I plan on spending some time at the press and adding to the 357 and 45acp stash and if there is any powder at the gun show this weekend I may add to that. depends on pricing. If I have to bug out it will be in the truck.


----------



## alterego

Moonshinedave said:


> I'm with S&P on this one, guns and ammo is something I can't see going down in value. If the SHTF, or even if it doesn't I believe it's something that can be traded if needed.


I really want to agree with this and believe me I have bought into it.

the number one rule in capitalism is supply and demand.

by percentage demand by individual has been going down since the 50s

their is no question that the demand is slowing down and the supply is out pacing demand.

the market is flooded with fire arms. Manufacturers are pumping them out at a ridiculous rate.

the typical AR has went down 30 percent in retail value in a year.

persons every where are trying to sell guns on armslist and similar Web site's for 25 percent more than new right now.

example SW MP 40 new at store two mags and case 443 otd. Idiot on forum yesterday with same pistol only fired 100 rounds for 600 dollars.

the price of fire arms will. ****ING CRASH if a Republican conservative NRA approved president gets elected.


----------



## Pir8fan

If you know how much ammo you have, you don't have enough.


----------



## Arklatex

Pir8fan said:


> If you know how much ammo you have, you don't have enough.


Ain't that the truth. I know exactly how many rounds I have and it's not enough.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

alterego said:


> I
> the typical AR has went down 30 percent in retail value in a year.
> 
> the price of fire arms will. ****ING CRASH if a Republican conservative NRA approved president gets elected.


I have a Russian SKS I paid $49 for. I have a Mosin in mint condition that I paid $49. I have cases of 7.62x39 that I bought for $60-70 for 1200 rounds. I have an AK (pre-ban) I paid $90 for at a gun show, and my friends all thought I got taken by the dealer.

SO&#8230; I guess it's all a matter of perspective and time. I didn't buy AR's when they were stupidly overpriced, I SOLD AR's last year. I SOLD Magpul mags when people were offering to pay $50 a magazine for them, damned right I did.

Guns go up, they go down&#8230; you buy when they are down and you sell when they are high&#8230; that's how it works...


----------



## 8301

Well,,,, you guys keep collecting shells but remember that you can't eat them nor will they help keep you warm.

Enough ammo to protect what is mine is all I need. The extra money I could have spent on ammo I instead plan use to take the bike to the beach and go pier fishing for a few days when the weather warms. 1300cc's sure is fun to cruise on.


----------



## Doc Holliday

With the ammo I have I could start a small war.. with the reloading components I have My grandchildren can continue it! 

I have split up all my reloading components in different locations that I can go to if needed so I will always have components to reload with. I just picked up another 4lbs of Unique and Reloader7 just to add to the growing pile.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

10000 rnds per calibre / gauge


----------



## shoot2live

FoolAmI said:


> Assuming a Bug In Location so carry weight isn't an issue but keeping the cost within reason compared to your current food preps how much ammo per rifle is enough. How much per pistol? This assumes your group already knows how to shoot and be realistic in in your response. Blowing every leaf off every tree within 400 yds isn't realistic.
> 
> If you've got 4 months of food you don't need 10,000 rnds of ammo for your pistol. Let's use this exercise to help balance our food vs. ammo cost.
> 
> Spare magazine numbers are also something to consider. Only having 3 mags and 10,000 rnds of ammo in a SHTF situation is a poor balance.
> 
> your thoughts???


I don't understand your question for this thread. It confuses me because I never knew a limit could be placed on how much ammo one should have. While you may not use the 10,000 rounds solely on hunting and/or protection, limiting the supply limits the amount of practice needed to improve and maintain proficiency during long periods of regularity, when the group becomes comfortable, complacent. 
Let's throw in the possibility of the group growing . . . unless they are naturally-born marksmen, teach the young one's and let them practice until they put your hand, slowly becoming shaky with age, to shame and can protect you. 
How much ammo is enough? Ha, I believe someone needs to seek professional help, which can be found at your favorite gun store, where you must now go buy their entire supply of ammo . . .

Enough ammo? Haha.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I just remembered one of the first ranges I went to at Ft. Lewis. We had 15 people and 94,000 rounds. We were supposed to be out there from 0900 till dark. By 1430 we were out of ammo and just headed home. I learned a lot that day, like never come back with ammo.


----------



## Diver

alterego said:


> I really want to agree with this and believe me I have bought into it.
> 
> the number one rule in capitalism is supply and demand.
> 
> by percentage demand by individual has been going down since the 50s
> 
> their is no question that the demand is slowing down and the supply is out pacing demand.
> 
> the market is flooded with fire arms. Manufacturers are pumping them out at a ridiculous rate.
> 
> the typical AR has went down 30 percent in retail value in a year.
> 
> persons every where are trying to sell guns on armslist and similar Web site's for 25 percent more than new right now.
> 
> example SW MP 40 new at store two mags and case 443 otd. Idiot on forum yesterday with same pistol only fired 100 rounds for 600 dollars.
> 
> the price of fire arms will. ****ING CRASH if a Republican conservative NRA approved president gets elected.


The Sandy Hook induced swings have mostly gotten behind us around here. ARs went up, went down, and now the folks in the distribution chain are getting their inventories back in line. As far as a crash, it already happened on ARs. I think from here they will slowly move back to the levels consistent with pre-Sandy Hook. Most ammo (.22 Minimags excepted) have become readily available again.

Russian products, e.g. Mosins and AKs, are also affected by the imports being cut off due to Ukraine, so they are on a slightly different trajectory.

We haven't got that whole event completely behind us. Some manufacturers have got too much inventory of some products and too little of other products at the same time. I would guess we'll be completely back to normal within another 6 months to a year.

As for what will happen if a Republican President is elected, I would guess we get a 4 year break from the boom and bust cycle we have had under the Democrats. That will be good for customers, manufacturers, and everyone in between. I think the crash will be over for most products by then. On the other hand if we get a Democrat and a swing in Congress back toward the Democrats we get more booms and busts like we've been experiencing.

Coming back to the question of how much do you need for a certain length of time, I once took a crack at the question from the perspective of hunting, figuring it would be a much more regular activity and then boosted the numbers for defense. I wound up with about 150 rounds per month of rim fire for squirrels and other small animals, about 30 rounds per month of shotgun shells for birds, about 100 rounds per month for rifle for both hunting and defense and only about 10 rounds per month of handgun, as handguns became more secondary due to people carrying long guns on a regular basis. You can develop your own figures if you don't like mine. Then simply multiply by the size of the group (or at least those who can hunt) and by the length of time.

The result is staggeringly high numbers, particularly of rim fire. Some of you who have been accumulating ammo since before Bill Clinton may be well stocked, but I suspect most of us are not. As we get more preppers and more gun owners generally, I think the demand for ammo will be strong. Folks aren't going to forget the Sandy Hook cycle for awhile and it won't just be preppers who stockpile ammo.


----------



## csi-tech

If I were only stocking up for hunting purposes my wife and I would require two rounds of 30.06 per year as two deer are pretty much all we eat unless we make a ton of roast and barbecue sandwiches then I would need 3. a couple hundred 4-8 shot shells for dove, squirrel and turkey per year and that would do it. Defense on the other hand is an unknown quantity so we would have plenty of .223/5.56, 7.62x39, 7.62x54R, 7.62x51 and 1000 rounds of handgun ammo.


----------



## Smitty901

Never enough. I miss the days when the Boys and I could burn up 1000 rounds a month for no other reason than to have some quality time out back when the work was done.


----------



## Diver

csi-tech said:


> If I were only stocking up for hunting purposes my wife and I would require two rounds of 30.06 per year as two deer are pretty much all we eat unless we make a ton of roast and barbecue sandwiches then I would need 3. a couple hundred 4-8 shot shells for dove, squirrel and turkey per year and that would do it. Defense on the other hand is an unknown quantity so we would have plenty of .223/5.56, 7.62x39, 7.62x54R, 7.62x51 and 1000 rounds of handgun ammo.


That's fine for you, but what if you plan squirrel or rabbit for dinner?


----------



## csi-tech

Diver said:


> That's fine for you, but what if you plan squirrel or rabbit for dinner?


Parker Tornado and Carbon express bolts with a bludgeon tip baby! No need to burn ammo on a rodent.


----------



## csi-tech

Smitty901 said:


> Never enough. I miss the days when the Boys and I could burn up 1000 rounds a month for no other reason than to have some quality time out back when the work was done.


I agree in principal that you can never have enough ammo. I'm at the point that I probably shouldn't buy any more until I can squirrel away what I have. I have gotten too carried away with guns, guitars and ammo. My wife has to use a guitar case to set her coffee on and I found two crates of ammo that I have zero clue when, or from where I bought them. I think I may be a bit compulsive, but I haven't bought any in a couple of months so there is always hope.


----------



## Smitty901

csi-tech said:


> I agree in principal that you can never have enough ammo. I'm at the point that I probably shouldn't buy any more until I can squirrel away what I have. I have gotten too carried away with guns, guitars and ammo. My wife has to use a guitar case to set her coffee on and I found two crates of ammo that I have zero clue when, or from where I bought them. I think I may be a bit compulsive, but I haven't bought any in a couple of months so there is always hope.


 I does get weird when you come across a crate of 1460 7.62X39 unopened and never remember buying it. or carrying it in.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

If you are really concerned about "How much ammo is enough" then you should be reloading. Ammo is a renewable supply if you can manufacture your own. Since reloading costs 1/5th of what you pay for loaded ammo, you are magnifying your prep 5x. That's a pretty good equation for the budget-conscious prepper or survivalist.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

csi-tech said:


> I agree in principal that you can never have enough ammo.


Honestly, I am to the point that I no longer agree with this. I have enough (as long as I replace what I shoot).

There comes a point in time when buying more ammo moves into the realm of neurotic compulsion, at least in my case.

Normally, I would agree that you can "not have enough&#8230;" but there is an "enough" point, there REALLY is.


----------



## Arklatex

That can be said about anything in the prepping world. Storage space is also an issue.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Honestly, I am to the point that I no longer agree with this. I have enough (as long as I replace what I shoot).
> 
> There comes a point in time when buying more ammo moves into the realm of neurotic compulsion, at least in my case.
> 
> Normally, I would agree that you can "not have enough&#8230;" but there is an "enough" point, there REALLY is.


I hope I never get to the point that I say I have enough... I think I can make at least 50,000 pistol rounds and 20,000 rifle rounds with the lead alloy I have and probably have enough powder for them all... I may need a few more primers but that can be taken care of.. Most of my powder was transfered out of Ca because of the 20lb limit we have here so I have to stick to that at least while I am still here.. I have powders in 4 states that I or family own property in along with lead alloy, primers and cases.

We do love to shoot!


----------



## Smitty901

In Accounting there is a term "Opportunity cost" short answer it means what ever you do cost you the opportunity to do something else. It makes no judgment on weather it is right or wrong just highlights the cost. If I spent a $1000 on ammo that means no $1000 dollars to spent on the DP-12. Sense most of us here do not have endless budgets while we may desire more ammo we have to make judgment calls on each purchase we make. I use the Opportunity cost to weight each purchase over a couple $100 dollars. To many I wants or must haves end up costing me a new bike. 
System works for me. While I may think I do not have enough ammo it may have to do unless I am willing to give up something else.


----------



## Diver

Smitty901 said:


> In Accounting there is a term "Opportunity cost" short answer it means what ever you do cost you the opportunity to do something else. It makes no judgment on weather it is right or wrong just highlights the cost. If I spent a $1000 on ammo that means no $1000 dollars to spent on the DP-12. Sense most of us here do not have endless budgets while we may desire more ammo we have to make judgment calls on each purchase we make. I use the Opportunity cost to weight each purchase over a couple $100 dollars. To many I wants or must haves end up costing me a new bike.
> System works for me. While I may think I do not have enough ammo it may have to do unless I am willing to give up something else.


The same thing is true for every category of preps. How much food is enough? My approach has been to weigh supplies against each other and be prepped for a length of time. It doesn't do me much good to have a huge supply of ammo and 3 days of food during a hurricane.

One of the toughest things to gauge is ammo because the pace at which you'll go through it is hard to quantify. That's why I like the original question exactly how it was stated. Most preps are either very durable, like a BOV, or consumable at a predictable rate like food. Ammo is consumable, but the pace is highly uncertain. If you are trying to achieve some sort of balance and you have 6 weeks of food, how much ammo should you have? If you have a year's supply of food how much ammo should you have?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Doc Holliday said:


> I hope I never get to the point that I say I have enough...


Having enough means that resources can be allocated elsewhere. I have enough ammo and enough guns, more or less&#8230; but I am just getting started on the country homestead&#8230; so, yeah, it's always something&#8230;


----------



## 8301

My way of figuring ammo vs food and other preps since most of them cost money is to decide how much chance you really think there is that a 2 month or longer SHTF situation may develop during the next 20 years and your finances. For me I suspect a 25-30% chance of a major problem. If I thought there was a higher chance I'd buy another battle rifle and more ammo/food and pass on this year's vacation. Also keep in mind that ammo and gun purchases may become more restricted in the future.

Assuming you don't plan to haul it all on your back for 1 year this is the minimum amounts I keep.

High powered hunting rifles, bolt action so for hunting only 100 rnds each. You only need about 20 rounds for hunting but allows for some defensive redundancy.
.22 long rifle for small game but make good low cost backup rifles. 500 rnds each No body is going to charge you with .22s buzzing around their ears and anybody can shoot one; plus in my case I can usually get .22 ammo fairly cheap.

One primary "battle rifle" per person with 1000 rnds each (that's 3 shots a day or a major engagement about once a month for a year) along with a replacement spring / firing pin set.

One large bore 9mm or larger pistol per person w/400 rnds of good ammo each which is probably too much ammo for a pistol in combat, fighting at pistol range you won't last 400 rnds.

Home defense carbines at 800 rnds each. If the rifle isn't close to you it won't help you but spare carbines are easy to carry or prop by the door. Carbines are super lightweight and the ladies around me prefer to shoot them, perfect for chasing away looters. 800 rnds is probably too much ammo but I still prefer to keep a little extra.

If you suspect that you may engage in major engagement get at least 10 mags for each primary rifle and 4 for each pistol. Some people anticipate lots of shooting but I suspect that if things got that bad I wouldn't survive long enough to burn through buckets of ammo. Instead I'd prefer to enjoy the sunshine at the beach with the money I could have spent on ammo.

In a long term SHTF situation I suspect I'd primarily be dealing with small groups(2-10 people) looking for food. If hoards of people manage to survive the 60 mile hike from the big city and manage to find my out of the way location I don't care how much ammo I've got, they would overrun or flank me before we could shoot half of it so I figure buy enough ammo but also go to the beach this summer.

Choose your minimum ammo amount and buy it, if later you see a good deal on ammo, check your wallet and consider buying some more. Just remember that you can only shoot one gun at a time and if your goal is to survive and your finances limited you don't need 8 ARs and 4 carbines all in different calibers.

Final thoughts, these are what I consider my "build too" amounts. If I see a good ammo deal and my wallet is fat I buy a bit more.


----------



## Smitty901

Having some to spare comes in handy. A while back when 5.56 just was not around. Sisters new husband bought an amazing AR15 and no ammo to be had. My sister knew darn well who to call, she ask if I could find her some. I jumped on the bike and dropped off 420 rounds of 5.56 62 gr , Free of charge. That began a conversation about joining us on the farm should it ever come to that.


----------



## Boss Dog

Just one more box Dear, I promise!


----------



## Arklatex

What my safe aspires to be


----------



## alterego

*good start*



Arklatex said:


> What my safe aspires to be


You've got a good start their kid.


----------



## Smitty901

Darn vaults never hold what they say they will.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

You'd want enough for a couple of firefights, and some hunting ammo for 20 years. If you walk thru the various scenarios that would require defensive ammo and you do not want to be out of ammo after your first serious confrontation. Figure a steel ammo cannister for each gunfight. If you can take two cannisters of ammo out of your prep and still have enough to hunt game till the powder decays, then you should be good to go.

So rough math; at least 5 ammo cans of loaded ammo, and [ideally] the ability to manufacture more. Then you have enough.


----------



## Smitty901

Ralph Rotten said:


> You'd want enough for a couple of firefights, and some hunting ammo for 20 years. If you walk thru the various scenarios that would require defensive ammo and you do not want to be out of ammo after your first serious confrontation. Figure a steel ammo cannister for each gunfight. If you can take two cannisters of ammo out of your prep and still have enough to hunt game till the powder decays, then you should be good to go.
> 
> So rough math; at least 5 ammo cans of loaded ammo, and [ideally] the ability to manufacture more. Then you have enough.


 After all these years of shooting we did start reloading , granted slowly. The 9mm has went well with a simple single stage Lee setup. When time allows we will move on to 5.56. And then on to other calibers we use. Some how must have cornered the market on .38 unlikely to even need more of them. Mystery how we end up with that many.
I still think the sons were messing with me and hauled it in. If it ever came down to it one of our group is very good at casting lead bullets. He has done a lot of .38's for us that work every well. We have the weapons,ammo and Food/water covered for a long time to come.


----------



## Doc Holliday

There is nothing more satisfying then taking a game animal with a cast bullet you made and then in a round that you loaded.... good times


----------



## 8301

Reloading for the bolt action rifles and revolvers is a great way to extend your survival ammo. But since semi-autos toss their brass you can't count on finding even half of it if you're pressed for time (like during an engagement). While I keep a good supply of reloading supplies I don't count them when counting ammo for a SHTF situation. If things are tight the last thing I'm doing is going back to search for my brass. 

Only count the brass you have (loaded or not) when counting your ammo supply. And for those of you who must tumble that brass (like me) so it loads well in that semi-auto gun consider whether you'll have electricity for your tumbler to clean that brass after it lands in the mud (no nice clean shooting ranges). If not then only count loaded shells.

Do you use digital calipers and do you have spare batteries??? I hold my dies in quick change holders which keeps the adjustment fairly close but I still measure the first few shells every time I change calibers not to mention checking brass length if resizing the entire case, something you must do if the ammo may be used in a different rifle chamber. Fire formed shells are fitted to that one chamber and need to be resized if it may end up in a different rifle.

Spare digital scale batteries??? My beam scale is ok but I love my digital.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Stock up on ammo before Hillary announces her presidential run IMHO. Could be another ammo panic.


----------



## 8301

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Stock up on ammo before Hillary announces her presidential run IMHO. Could be another ammo panic.


True, She was pushing for reduced magazines back when Brady got shot.

And the bad part is she is probably going to get the Dem. nomination.


----------



## James L

So how do you guys store all your ammo. I have my system but was curious what all you guys did.


----------



## paraquack

Ammo? Ammo? What ammo? I ain't got no stinkin' ammo!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Unless someone knows something I don't, what does it matter how much ammo you buy. As for as I can see it is not ever going down in price and since it will last longer than you do, it can always be sold for what you paid for it an possible more. I wonder how many here bought wolf ammo at $100 per 1000 rnds and could now sell it at twice that amount. Heck I still got boxes of 22 lr from Walmart that I bought for $9 a brick. Back then I was thinking how many 22 lr do I really need. Now I wish I would have thought I needed all I could get a hold of, I could sell half and get back all the money I spent on them.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

*Buy now! Buy often!*

With the Mid East insanity and Iran & Israel on the edge of conflict when Obama announces his "deal" with Iran, Hezbollah, Iran Qudz Forces in Syria, it's Shiite militias attack Israel on the Golan and Hezbollah lauches it's 100,000 Iranian supplied missiles at Israel, what do you think will happen to ammo prices?

Buy now! Buy often! :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## Illini Warrior

FoolAmI said:


> True, She was pushing for reduced magazines back when Brady got shot.
> 
> And the bad part is she is probably going to get the Dem. nomination.


with the way things are shaping up in the world .... old Hillary is going to be the queen of hearts in that deck of "most wanted" playing cards .... Obammy will be on top as ace of spades ....


----------



## keith9365

Doc Holliday said:


> There is nothing more satisfying then taking a game animal with a cast bullet you made and then in a round that you loaded.... good times


I only hunt with flintlock rifles. I feel a connection with the past shooting deer with black powder, a home cast .490 ball and grease patch. Some of my buddies dont get it and shoot their deer with magnums. Why the hell do you need a 7mm or .300 magnum to shoot a deer 100 yards away?


----------



## 8301

Agreed that most modern hunters tend to over-gun for the game but then many of them are lucky to see two deer a year.. A flintlock would really make it a much more "sporting" hunt requiring a more skilled hunter with the delay between the time the snap of the hammer and the ball leaving the barrel. Actually sounds like something I'd be interested in trying. Tons of deer in the back field, So easy it's almost not sporting and since I usually only take one or two a year it allows me to be very choosy which deer to harvest. 

A flintlock would make it a much more challenging and thus interesting endeavor.


----------



## Slippy

:violent:

View attachment 10041


----------



## 8301

Slippy said:


> :violent:
> 
> View attachment 10041


Watched 11 of them yesterday as they grazed across the back field,,, saw a good many tonight with the flashlight when I went out to check on the potential snow coming in.


----------



## Prepared One

I don't have enough and think I can't ever have enough. Every payday I buy ammo for stock and have included it in my budget. I am fairly well streamlined at the moment. 45ACP, 223/5.56, 30-06 and 9mm, 38, and 12 guage shot of verious loads right now but I may be adding 22lr and 40. What I spend on ammo is usually equaled in other preps as well. ( Food, Water, filters, storage, Etc. ) My thought is if you can't protect your prep's then why have them? I at least want 10 mags per gun if not more and as much ammo as I can store. I want my fingers to fall off or run out of bodies before I run out of ammo. Since I started prepping seriously 2 years ago I am playing catch up.


----------



## keith9365

FoolAmI said:


> Agreed that most modern hunters tend to over-gun for the game but then many of them are lucky to see two deer a year.. A flintlock would really make it a much more "sporting" hunt requiring a more skilled hunter with the delay between the time the snap of the hammer and the ball leaving the barrel. Actually sounds like something I'd be interested in trying. Tons of deer in the back field, So easy it's almost not sporting and since I usually only take one or two a year it allows me to be very choosy which deer to harvest.
> 
> A flintlock would make it a much more challenging and thus interesting endeavor.


If you learn a few loading tricks, and have a good lock (Siler or L&R, not italian import) flintlocks are every bit as fast as a cap gun. It took me a long time tinkering with mine to make it the instrument of terror and death to deer that it is today.


----------



## csi-tech

I recently picked up an excellent post war Izhevsk M-44. Prior to this the only 7.62x54R rifle was a Type 53. I have 1200 rounds of 54R total. With two rifles I will probably buy another 880 round crate one day.


----------



## WinstonSmith

How much is "enough"?

Enough to never have to buy another round.


----------



## Denver

Actual conversation between me and DW. I'll quit buying ammo and guns when you quit buying quilting fabric and sewing machines. I think we are good!!


----------



## ARDon

ammo shouldnt and never be a main staple of any prep's IMO. But the amount of ammo stock is ones choice. I perfer to have 4000 plus of each of my main sercurity weapons. Example is 7.62X39 Brown Bear 125gr. SP's, 4000 plus of each, 4000 plus of .45acp 230gr FMJ's, 1000 of 12ga Federal Power Shok 00 Buck 2 3/4", 1000 of Winchester 3" 12ga. 1oz. slugs, 10,000 of .22 long rifle 36gr. various amounts of asorted others. I will not use my ammo to barter with someone, nor I will not barter......to me IMO that is just suppling others for a possible threat. We have no idea how a crisis of the SHTF will happen nor we know the intensity when it starts & while in progress. As the saying goes, hope for the best prepare for the worst.


----------



## Diver

I just reread the whole thread. During the time the thread has been underway we have had another scare start up over 5.56 ammo. I originally liked the question about balancing ammo vs. other preps though I made a comment about 2 year long shortages. I've revised my thinking a bit.

I believe you need at least 2 years supply of range use, hunting, etc. in otherwise normal times to cover supply shortages. In such times you don't need other preps but you need the ammo to weather the inevitable shortages. Now assuming you have a SHTF situation of a specific length (the OP used 4 months as an example) you may be going through ammo faster or slower than in normal times. You need to make your own estimates of pace. I gave mine in an earlier post. I may revise those but haven't done so yet.

Now if the stock to cover a shortage is greater than your estimated need for a SHTF event you don't need to do anything further. Your inventory covers you for either a shortage or a SHTF event. If the SHTF event requires more ammo than you have for shortages, then you need to bring the inventory up to a level to balance with your other preps.

You're always free to acquire more for investment or just because you like the stuff.

With a new run on 5.56 I may want to revise my view about whether a 2 year supply is enough to cover a supply problem, but I think I'll see how the current panic plays out before I make that decision.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

I bought another 200 rounds of 9mm Winchester white box today bringing my 9mm ammo stockpile up to 520 rounds. :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## Doc Holliday

Until I have a 10'X10' storage shed filled from floor to ceiling, front to back with ammo.... I dont have enough!!
I want my great grandkids to still be shooting my ammo with the guns I passed down to them LONG AFTER I am gone...


----------



## Denton

Gonna start making furniture out of stacked cases. Two birds with one stone, I think.


----------



## James L

ARDon said:


> ammo shouldnt and never be a main staple of any prep's IMO. But the amount of ammo stock is ones choice......I will not use my ammo to barter with someone, nor I will not barter......to me IMO that is just suppling others for a possible threat. We have no idea how a crisis of the SHTF will happen nor we know the intensity when it starts & while in progress. As the saying goes, hope for the best prepare for the worst.


Well said!

I see a lot of preppers fall into the trap of of having a well stocked gun safe and ammo cans, but lacking in all other areas. I say that if SHTF...avoiding conflict is my primary goal. My firearms are the back up plan.

That being said, I'm not too panicked about the 5.56 scare....I have plenty. But damn it I always want more!


----------



## csi-tech

Several media outlets have been reporting that AR-15 ammo is being banned. They didn't specify it is just M855 so the rush is on. .223/5.56 is being gobbled up. Good job security for the manufacturers. The imported stuff is being scarffed up because of the dockworker strike. People are afraid that there won't be anymore on the shelves for a while. An adequate stockpile is different for everyone. A couple of boxes may be fine for some while a couple of cases per caliber is more appropriate. I have a friend who has a multitude of guns and only a handful of ammo for one pistol.


----------



## Diver

csi-tech said:


> Several media outlets have been reporting that AR-15 ammo is being banned. They didn't specify it is just M855 so the rush is on. .223/5.56 is being gobbled up. Good job security for the manufacturers. The imported stuff is being scarffed up because of the dockworker strike. People are afraid that there won't be anymore on the shelves for a while. An adequate stockpile is different for everyone. A couple of boxes may be fine for some while a couple of cases per caliber is more appropriate. I have a friend who has a multitude of guns and only a handful of ammo for one pistol.


So is the friend just not getting what is going on? Is he okay with the idea of not being able to get ammo for his guns? What is he thinking?


----------



## csi-tech

Diver said:


> So is the friend just not getting what is going on? Is he okay with the idea of not being able to get ammo for his guns? What is he thinking?


He likes looking at and owning guns more than he shoots them or keeps them ready. Alot of them were left to him. Beats me though.


----------



## Diver

csi-tech said:


> He likes looking at and owning guns more than he shoots them or keeps them ready. Alot of them were left to him. Beats me though.


I guess if he sees them as collector items that makes sense. However, I don't know of people who collect that aren't also users of guns. Sounds like he is an odd duck.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> I guess if he sees them as collector items that makes sense. However, I don't know of people who collect that aren't also users of guns. Sounds like he is an odd duck.


An odd duck is one who has no guns at all.


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> An odd duck is one who has no guns at all.


There are supposed to be 100,000,000 gun owners out of 330,000,000 people, so there have to be a few who don't own any.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> There are supposed to be 100,000,000 gun owners out of 330,000,000 people, so there have to be a few who don't own any.


Supposing they wake up, and supposing they aren't dolts who are ultra-liberal, they will be a part of the butter knife brigade.


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> Supposing they wake up, and supposing they aren't dolts who are ultra-liberal, they will be a part of the butter knife brigade.


Depends. Gun owners own about 300,000,000 guns. Will a few gunowners help their unprepared friends?

I think you'll find gun owners spreading their weapons among family members and others who don't have any connections will be SOL.

Here in NJ there will be a lot of SOL.


----------



## Seneca

How much ammo is enough?

That's a tough question, one that can only be answered by the individual, I say buy ammo until you feel comfortable with the amount you have on hand. Everybody is going to be a bit different in that they will have different comfort levels.

Myself I use to reload and quite a bit of my ammo was tied up in components. My situation has changed and reloading is not a good option for me right now so my stock of loaded ammunition (factory) has risen to compensate for the loss of reloading. 

I shoot a lot and having several thousand rounds of any particular ammunition is really not a lot when I go through it several hundred round at a time.


----------



## paraquack

If you listen to DHS it's 22857 rounds. 1.6 Billion for 70,000 agents.
Guess I need to order a couple more rounds, I'm a little short.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Doc Holliday said:


> Until I have a 10'X10' storage shed filled from floor to ceiling, front to back with ammo.... I dont have enough!!
> I want my great grandkids to still be shooting my ammo with the guns I passed down to them LONG AFTER I am gone...


1) Storage sheds are not climate controlled, thus are not a good place to store ammo

2) Storage sheds are vulnerable to being broken into... you can't be guarding them 24/7

3) I do like your style, though... yes sir, I like the way you are thinking... just might want to revamp your storage facility plans a bit


----------



## csi-tech

I keep my ammo stored in a climate controlled room so I am automatically limited because it is essentially in part of the house. I have thousands of rounds of various calibers but I'm probably maxed out on space at the moment. Guns take up alot of room too. I will have more space when the basement is refinished but I don't guess I'll be adding too much to the stockpile.


----------



## James L

I store my ammo in an ammo cans in an old fridge....unplugged of course. I keep it in a barn which isn't climate controlled. But I was amazed at how cool the cans remained inside the fridge....even in boiling August.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Jakthesoldier said:


> Then I guess you don't reload? When SHTF and you can't buy ammo or brass those steel rounds are going to be a bitch to reload, if you can reload them at all. So unless you stockpile steel case rounds just for practice at the range you are doing yourself a disservice.


With all due respect, if the SHTF I am not going around blazing away shooting up all my ammo... noise discipline is important to maintain. In a world where one maintains noise discipline, and shoots, say, 200 rounds a year hunting, I would have enough ammo to last until... ummm, let's just say it would be somewhere around 2150 before I need to start worrying about conserving or reloading 7.62x39 ammo.


----------



## Diver

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> With all due respect, if the SHTF I am not going around blazing away shooting up all my ammo... noise discipline is important to maintain. In a world where one maintains noise discipline, and shoots, say, 200 rounds a year hunting, I would have enough ammo to last until... ummm, let's just say it would be somewhere around 2150 before I need to start worrying about conserving or reloading 7.62x39 ammo.


Ah! Somebody discussing the OP'S original question! 

Your ammo will last to 2150 may we assume you'll run out of TP before then?


----------



## csi-tech

I have more ammo than I could survive gunfights. That is sort of a rule of thumb for me. If I were sitting on 10,000 rounds I doubt if I needed that much I'd live through it.


----------



## 8301

csi-tech said:


> I have more ammo than I could survive gunfights. That is sort of a rule of thumb for me. If I were sitting on 10,000 rounds I doubt if I needed that much I'd live through it.


I fully agree.


----------



## Seneca

If the SHTF, I'd definitely be going into conserve mode. I love to shoot and go every chance I get. Yet should the unspeakable happen and the SHTF, I would shut that down pronto. I think (guess) that people who shoot on a regular basis or have a passion for shooting probably have enough ammo on hand to get them through a SHTF.


----------



## 8301

I suspect that laying low and unnoticed would be the best survival method. 

Nothing says "I'm here" like the sound of a gunshot or a chainsaw.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

FoolAmI said:


> I suspect that laying low and unnoticed would be the best survival method.
> 
> Nothing says "I'm here" like the sound of a gunshot or a chainsaw.


That's why we have battery powered chain saws&#8230; no, they are not nearly as fast as gas powered ones but you can't hear them 50 yards away, let alone a mile away.


----------



## Slippy

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> That's why we have battery powered chain saws&#8230; no, they are not nearly as fast as gas powered ones but you can't hear them 50 yards away, let alone a mile away.


Ain't that the truth, my Stihl gas powered saw is one loud machine. I have heard some good things about the Oregon Battery Powered Saw as well as the Stihl. Both are expensive mainly due to the battery and recharger...but I'm leaning toward the Oregon with the self sharpening ability.
http://www.amazon.com/OREGON-Volt-C...=UTF8&qid=1393768643&sr=1-1&keywords=powernow









I would appreciate some feedback or a review. (Didn't mean to hijack the thread)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Slippy said:


> Ain't that the truth, my Stihl gas powered saw is one loud machine. I have heard some good things about the Oregon Battery Powered Saw as well as the Stihl. Both are expensive mainly due to the battery and recharger...but I'm leaning toward the Oregon with the self sharpening ability.
> Amazon.com : OREGON 40 Volt MAX* CS250-E6 Chain Saw Kit with 2.4 Ah Battery Pack : Power Chain Saws : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate some feedback or a review. (Didn't mean to hijack the thread)


We just have a cheap B&D at the moment, I am saving my pennies up for a Stihl


----------



## Gunner's Mate

How Much Do you have ?? its not Enough


----------



## shotlady

no. you can never have enough ammo.
what the hell kinda question is that? 

isnt it blasphemy to even ask?:68:


----------



## Gunner's Mate

put 2 and 2 together add 4 and take that times five and multiple that to the 7th power then you will have enough


----------



## Gunner's Mate

and the answer is 163,840,000,000


----------



## Kauboy

Gunner's Mate said:


> and the answer is 163,840,000,000


... plus one more.


----------



## haydukeprepper

Is this a rhetorical question?


----------



## Piratesailor

you ever seen or hear on the news the reports that "the man or woman had a massive amount of ammo storing 1,000 rounds...." yada yada...

I get a laugh at that.. 

A thousand rounds is a months worth of range time.. maybe..


----------



## 8301

I was in the local gun store yesterday and the guy was stocking up the ammo section. Seeing that he had crates of bullets in all calibers I asked him if the ammo shortage was over. He said basically yea although Remington was still a bit slow but all of the other suppliers were sending them complete orders. He said manufacturer pricing was still too high but they were producing enough ammo to fill the orders.
Another guy mentioned that his ammo was $63 for 20 shells, turned out to be 7mm magnum. I suggested that he should look into reloading. Generally I reload my centerfire rifle brass but I'm playing with a different caliber and didn't have any brass.

Ordered a 30 cal silencer for coyotes a few months ago but since the .308 was lost at sea I picked up a 10.5" barrel .300 blackout upper off the beach while looking for my .308 and thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## SOCOM42

I go into the bunker, look, smile, back out, close the steel door and smile.
Back in the shop I say, I need more.


----------



## Viper

1 more round then the other guy has


----------



## alterego

I don't often tell the Internet forum how much ammo I have.

But if I do. I lie.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I like to talk but really I'm not a gun guy. I live Canada. Slingshot's require paperwork and registration documents. However, if I were the type to keep ammo I would keep whatever amount I felt I needed to be comfortably assured that if it were not available for a time I would have enough to feed my family and keep them safe. 

Slingshot ammo shortages are common this time of year with small game season just around the corner. Prices have been jacked! If anyone has a source that charges fair prices let me know!

I just got the new AR Tactical slingshot by kolt. expensive but with all the lazer and scope attachments I'm bound to hit the mark every time.


----------



## tinkerhell

A while back, I got addicted to watching that TV show 'First Person Shooter'. It is worth noting that most scenarios ended fast, real fast.


----------



## Stick

I have never ever had enough ammo, so I dunno.


----------

